# Dankung Cougar



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

Is the Cougar the state of the art in Chinese slingshots?

Dankung has so many models and I've read what I can here of several of their products. The Cougar seems to get as much positive comment as any of them. I like it's somewhat larger size and easy use of bands or tubes.

I took a chance on an inexpensive Chinese stainless steel slingshot listed on eBay and I love it. It's small and somewhat limited but I've come to terms with it (I'm a newbie) and each day I'm getting better results. I'm just plinking now but I've also got assorted varmints in the area that need to learn some respect









I'm hoping everyone will say "Get the Cougar, you can't go wrong!".

.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The cougar is great. I have one. Almost the perfect slingshot. The "ears" make excellent aiming sights too.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

SEE MY VIDEO MATE:

http://www.youtube.com/user/jackssheduk#p/u/5/AZP14yX4W4c


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I am pretty biased... but Jim from Dankung just emailed me and said that the Cougar is indeed very successful. He said there is NO complaint about it, just many positive comments.

I still think you can make a great slingshot at home, from wood, but the Cougar is very versatile and almost indestructable, well worth the money.

Jörg


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

"Is the Cougar the state of the art in Chinese slingshots?"
No, since JoergS designed it, it would have to be the state of the art in German slingshot design.......or world slingshot design you really can't give the Chinese all the credit.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Well, I am pretty biased... but Jim from Dankung just emailed me and said that the Cougar is indeed very successful. He said there is NO complaint about it, just many positive comments.
> 
> I still think you can make a great slingshot at home, from wood, but the Cougar is very versatile and almost indestructable, well worth the money.
> 
> Jörg


I have a cougar, and I like it alot.
It shoots good with tubes or flatbands.


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies, pretty much what I was hoping to hear. A Cougar wouldn't be my first slingshot and it won't be my last. It seems to set a standard that I'll have to make comparisons to.	I love working with wood, JoergS, I'm sure I'll have a go at it sooner or later. As I develop my shooting skills, I want the slingshot to be a reliable constant at this point, tweaking will come in time.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I love my Cougar a nice slingshot but it does hurt my hands after shooting with it for a couple of hours. You can't beat a nice wood slingshot


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

My cougar has a wooden handle on it


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I put a wood handle on my cougar and like it even better. Great slingshot and i plan to purchase more for gifts and to keep in my truck, hunting camp, tool box, etc. Rock solid and versatile. My favorite metal slingshot by a longshot.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

there are many 'Cougar' listed on www.dankung.com

which one do you guys talk about ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think you can call any slingshot 'state of the art' as it's mostly a mattr of preference.

I'v shot and re-handled a Dankung Cougar and found it a bit big for my hands, but for others it's not a problem.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

When I had a cougar I did not like tubes, but with bands it became a lethal weapon! Now I'm stuck on wooden slingshots


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

fish said:


> SEE MY VIDEO MATE:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...u/5/AZP14yX4W4c


I forgot to mention I'd seen your video, one of the reasons I opened this thread.









I'd set up a practice area here and, oddly enough, it's right at 20 yards like you're shooting in the video. Very impressive shooting! You're dead on left and right, very slight up and down variance.	Though far less accurate, I find that I miss up and down a lot more than left and right. I'd say I'm something less that half way to not embarrassing myself.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Chrome Horn said:


> SEE MY VIDEO MATE:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...u/5/AZP14yX4W4c


I forgot to mention I'd seen your video, one of the reasons I opened this thread.









I'd set up a practice area here and, oddly enough, it's right at 20 yards like you're shooting in the video. Very impressive shooting! You're dead on left and right, very slight up and down variance.	Though far less accurate, I find that I miss up and down a lot more than left and right. I'd say I'm something less that half way to not embarrassing myself.








[/quote]

cheers mate ,i must admit it doesnt allways go that way,especially if some ones with you! lol


----------

